# Stock for my new 200 gallon.



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am getting my new 200 gallon on Feb 25th and I was wondering if the stock will be ok to transfer.

1- 16" Jaguar
1- 7" Red Devil
1- 8" JD
1- 8" Mayan
1- 7" Red Head
1- 12" Pleco

Can I add anything else or leave it as it is when they move into the big house.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Are all of these fish currently together? What are the dimensions of the tank?

Although a 200gal may seem very large, your dealing with very aggressive cichlids that tend not work very well in a community setting.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes all of them are together currently in a 90. It's a 7 foot long 2 foot deep tank. Can I add a catfish to this group?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Ah, you posted previously about getting rid of an Oscar and a RTC that were in this setup as well, correct?

I think you would be fine to add some sort of catfish, just be sure it's going to stay reasonably sized (ie NOT a RTC).

Your also going to want to keep an eye on all of the cichlids. Just because they are getting along currently in the 90gal, does not mean they will in the 200gal. With it being much larger, they will most likely be able to start claiming territories so I would actually expect aggression to possibly heighten.

Good luck and post up pics when you get it all setup!


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes I did post about getting rid of my oscar and RTC. No I don't want to get another RTC and deal with that but I want to get some kind of decent sized catfish in the tank. Also they don't really get along now since they are on top of each other.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *bzartler86*,

Your 200g sounds like it will be a great tank. As *CjCichlid* noted, you will just have to wait and see how all the fish end up treating eachother in the new tank.

When i upgraded tanks for a group of CA/SA cichlids the dynamic changed; once the larger cichlid had more room, he relized he could use more of his power in territory deisputes and ended up claiming 2/3s of the tank leaving the previously dominate cichlids to a small territory.

Hopefully you can find a spot to set up the 90 in case a trouble maker arises and needs to be removed to a wet pet situation in your 90g.

Post pictures when you get a chance.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I will post some pics the minute I get it in my house. Well hopefully everything goes well with the stock that I already have. Thanks guys.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

So what kind of catfish should I get?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I would get a small shoal of Hoplo Catfish. They are an armored catfish that behave a lot like Cories but get to around 5-8" depending on the species. They are a very active and interesting catfish that you really do not see to often... And I'm not sure why. I am thinking of getting a couple for myself...

Here's a pic of one (not my pic)...


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

My favourite pleco's are L91, L14 & L46


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

CjCichlid said:



> I would get a small shoal of Hoplo Catfish. They are an armored catfish that behave a lot like Cories but get to around 5-8" depending on the species. They are a very active and interesting catfish that you really do not see to often... And I'm not sure why. I am thinking of getting a couple for myself...
> 
> Here's a pic of one (not my pic)...


Ok I will look at those then. Thank you!


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

dsouthworth said:


> My favourite pleco's are L91, L14 & L46


I believe that I have a sail fin pleco and I don't really want to start a turf war with multiple plecos in the tank.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I haven't been able to find them locally, but there is a person selling them on Aquabid.com. That's where I had planned on getting mine from...


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info I started searching the net but that helps a lot. My local guy was trying to sell me a good sized lima shovel nosed cat.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Lima's are cool, but they prefer to be in small shoals as well, which is often difficult as they get quite large.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

The one he's trying to sell me is quite large already. I think he's trying to sell it to me bc he knows the size that I'm getting.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Here are my guys in the 90 gallon right now.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Definitely looks like there in need of an upgrade! Whats the guy in the bottom left of the pic? Almost looks like a dead fish...


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

That's my RD he was looking for dropped food in the corner. He's almost all white really cool looking RD and very mild mannered.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tomorrow I will be getting the tank I will put up pictures of the process.


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

Cats I like my Oxydoras Niger, Hes great. Slow grower in captivity, mine does like 1/2 an inch a month if im lucky.

You have room to add stuff in your 200. But its hit or miss like many say how the new expansive territories work out. Sometimes a solid stock (as in ur 90) eliminates all that.

I gotta ask is your Mayan a trouble maker? mine is.


----------



## Doc6DK (Feb 8, 2012)

Love your fish! it's the 25th! hopefully you get time for a picture of the 200g today! :thumb:


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

My Mayan wasn't but as of late she has been Im not really sure what changed her.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *bzartler86*,

You RD looks awesome. Could you post a better picture of him?

Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Hoplos don't do well with aggressive tank mates. Synodontus catfish would be a much better option.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Here is a better pic of my RD.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Here is a pic of the new tank.... please look past all of the crappy fake wood in the tank I have real drift wood soaking and I will post those when it gets put in and take out the fake decor.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *bzartler86*,

The tank/stand/hood look great. But more importanly, your RD is awesome; he has awesome colors and body shape. It looks like his fins are a bit messed up; does he get picked on in your tank?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks good. How are they doing in the bigger tank?

-Cage


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks good! I'm sure they appreciate all the new room. How's everyone getting along?


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *bzartler86*,
> 
> The tank/stand/hood look great. But more importanly, your RD is awesome; he has awesome colors and body shape. It looks like his fins are a bit messed up; does he get picked on in your tank?
> 
> ...


Matt his fins where like that when I bought him I saved him from a Pacu twice his size that was tearing him up. He is actually one of the more aggressive in my tank and has his own territory.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

They seem to love it. They are setting up territories. Chasing each other but that's normal. I feel kind of bad for the JD he's the only one with out a territory and gets picked on a lot it seems like. But it's still early so I want to see what happens with the territories and stuff like that.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry I love this pic one more!


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

is your 200 like 8'x2x2.5?


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

mattmean said:


> is your 200 like 8'x2x2.5?


No it is a 7x2x2


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

hmm that might work for myself down the road aslo. Im trying to plan my homes remodeling with the inclusion of a big tank haha.

My Mayan is just under 5 inches and she has to be kept solo at this point. I cannot believe how she instantly blasts any fish she sees.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

That's how mine gets to but the RD and Jag don't really put up with her and put her back into her place real quickly! LOL


----------



## Red Triangle (Mar 1, 2012)

bzartler86 said:


> Yes all of them are together currently in a 90. It's a 7 foot long 2 foot deep tank. Can I add a catfish to this group?


I think you could possibly add 1-2 more cichlids, and I'd also add a Leporinus. In a 7' long tank it will be too swift for all other fish.


----------



## Red Triangle (Mar 1, 2012)

Your 90 gal is awesome BTW! But why not so much caves and if no plants, then why no high spires when your fish are so big?


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Here is my new issue with this tank. Since it is an older tank and oceanic stopped making it I need to find a way to get some glass tops on here. There isn't a real center brace because there is a glass support right in the middle. I know the depth is 24 inches and from the side to the glass support is 30 inches what can I get for some kind of glass tops?


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Never mind my LFS makes the tops for this tank still.


----------



## bzartler86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm thinking about buying a 6-7" Dovii to add to the mix. Bad idea?


----------



## lgw (Dec 25, 2011)

I wouldn't, those things are monsters haha


----------

